# 560 convert gas to diesel



## DIESELDALE (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a 560 gasoline tractor. I have a diesel engine out of a combine. They have the same block. The last time I went searching for answers I was told the combine engine had a 6 bolt crank to flywheel bolt pattern and the tractor engine has an eight bolt crank. What i want know is will the gas crank fit in the diesel engine and does the stroke change? Also can the head, lines, and injector pump be put on the tractor engine? And as a last resort does anyone want to swap tractor engines and worst case, swap tractors? Oh yes, I'm new here and would like to say howdy to everyone. Dale (560 nut)


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Its doubtful that the parts will swap from the gas to the diesel engine due to their construction being different. A diesel engine has more main bearing journals on the crank than a comparable gas engine due to the massive increase in compression in a diesel engine (18:1 in a diesel vs 9:1 in a gas).

If the engine from the combine is the same as the diesel engine from a 560, then can you use a flywheel from a diesel 560 to replace the one from your combine engine? Or, contact an engine shop and see if there is a flywheel out there that will fit your application. If they can fit a V8 in a Ford 8n, you should be able to fit that engine in your tractor somehow.


----------

